# What type is the most EVIL?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

which Enneagram is the most evil? feel free to order them
Edit: vote you pussies!


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

Any type can be evil but this is how I would rank them (from most to least):
1>8>3>5>4>2>7>6>9
Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I voted for 3, not because I actually think they're the most evil, but because they seem to often be the most goal-focused in a way I personally struggle to understand and it can come off as evil to me

Just based on my feelings

3>8>7>5>2>4>9>6>1


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I have no idea as I think any type can equally evil potentially.

I think the type I've probably had the most trouble with in real life is type 8 but could just be because they tend to be more loud and overt whereas perhaps the other types you have to get closer to see their bad sides. Also I think when there is strong 8 and 2 influence in the tritype I think those are people I have had problems with when they are unhealthy because they have that 8 desire for dominance combined with a desire to 'help' which because they are unhealthy it means they end up being very controlling and abusive sometimes but unable to see it because they think they are helping. The unhealthy 8 means they are wanting control and dominance over you and the 2 means they think they are in the right on yet another level and they guilt trip and I find the 2 and 8 play off each other and switch between the two when being abusive which makes it harder to reason with them. That's purely from my experience with a couple of unhealthy people though.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

I would say 1 and 8 might look the most evil when unhealthy as their drive for perfection and control can be damaging to those around them.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

9 obviously

Seriously though, power seeking triad seems most "evil" to me (with 5 as the most evil even though they might not be as much of an actual danger usually, thanks to their tendency to withdraw) and then maybe 7 or 3

Maybe I'll change my mind after thinking more about it, however. =P


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

I am conflicted between types 2 and 3. The idea of an unhealthy individual of either of those types kinda freaks me out...


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

This question makes no sense to me, but nevertheless the types that jump out to me are 3 or 6. 

Maybe it's just all the terrible things that have been happening recently that seem to stem either from egocentricism, or FEAR. Fear is so incredibly destructive.

BUT, this question really makes no sense.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

I wonder if this still needs mentioning: these kinds of questions end up telling more about the ones who answer rather than revealing something new about the types themselves. The enneagram literature already mentions the lowest points each type can reach, so it's up to people to find out which evils are more tolerable to them individually.

What a wet blanket I am, huh?  But I'm extremely tired of preempting discussion by replying about how oppressive and anti-everything-tender-and-free-and-human, etc. my own type can possibly be.


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

Damn, why am I so bad at being bad.

Us 9 types suck when it comes to world domination.


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

Hitofuri said:


> I wonder if this still needs mentioning: these kinds of questions end up telling more about the ones who answer rather than revealing something new about the types themselves.


This is true. When I first saw the title of this thread my first thought was type One because that's the type I had the worst experience with. I bet everyone has one type that reminds them of someone they don't like.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

imo, the most evil type is 2, hook line and sinker (obviously, this is on average. I have several type 2 friends)

in general, the 2s I've observed are
- more Machiavellian than 3s
- more narcissistic than 7s 
- more likely to dip into antisocial behavior than 8s (though not as frequently as narcissism or Machiavellianism) 
- wolves in sheep's clothing (ex: the "you don't mean lil ol me do you?" southern bell who underneath the "good little girl" facade is a manipulative,narcissistic broad who wants to get everything she wants without having to do anything AND look good in the process)

to be honest, if someone lacks a history of some degree of manipulation, narcissism and competitive aggression when something gets in the way of what they want, I'm hesitant to type them as a 2 (albeit, it might be a little more inconspicuous and child-like in some 2s. it's most easily detected in Sexual 2s).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

if I were going to do subtypes
*most evil (4 points):* Sx 2, Sx 4
*evil (3 points):* Sp 2, Soc 2, Soc 3, Sx 6, Sp 7, Sx 8
*pretty evil (2 points):* Sp 5, Sp 8
*a bit evil (1 point):* Sp 3, Sx 3, Soc 4, Sx 5, Soc 5, Sx 7, Soc 8, Sp 6
*thinks they're good, but actually kind of evil (2 points):* Sx 1, Soc 1, Soc 6 Soc 7
*not evil at all (0 points):* Sp 1, Sp 4, 9s

totals (adding up all the three subtypes)
1s: 4 points
2s: 10 points
3s: 5 points
4s: 5 points
5s: 4 points
6s: 5 points
7s: 6 points
8s: 6 points
9s: 0 points

in other words: 2>7=8>3=4=6>5=1>9


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

no, the question has to be which type you personally see as the most evil as measured by your personal experiences.

and also this question would be kind of wrong as the evilness you may percieve could be largely e-type independent or could have also something to do with yourself.

so the question has to be which type i personally like more or not. and even this could change tomorrow, is based on personal experiences and has something to do with your view and personality. a human being is more than just his enneagram type fixations.

example: tomorrow a drunken driver kills your child. the drunken driver is an enneagram 9. now 9s are the most evil types for you. amen.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

2 hands down.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

8's can seem "evil". At the very least, they can seem mean.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

No one thinks 9's are evil. I guess they haven't met me... Although I'm not sure if I'm a 9 or a 4 so...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Bearlin said:


> no, the question has to be which type you personally see as the most evil measured by your personal experiences.


that goes without saying. this thread makes no pretenses toward being a paragon of objectivity



> and also this question would be kind of wrong as the evilness you may percieve could be largely e-type independent or could have also something to do with yourself.


this is a common and rather annoying misconception with broader implications than this topic alone: just because someone holds an opinion about a certain type of person doesn't necessarily mean it has anything to do with them personally. sure, some people project their insecurities onto others, but other conclusions are drawn via observation with no personal involvement. 



> so the question has to be which type i personally like more or not. and even this could change tomorrow, is based on personal experiences and has something to do with your view and personality.


this is another misconception. lots of types which are viewed as the most "evil" are the ones people think are the most badass (ex: 8s, even though I personally don't see them as very evil)



> a human being is more than just his enneagram type fixations.


that goes without saying, but it's also a complete non-answer.



> example: tomorrow a drunken driver kills your child. the drunken driver is an enneagram 9. now 9s are the most evil types for you. amen.


dafuq? :laughing:


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

I can safely say that 7s are the most evil.


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

the only thing i can say, i know a lot of people.
and in my world i nearly only see sp/so and sp/sx.
i nearly only see gut types , 6s and 7s...
in my world there are nearly no sx-firsts and no image types.
and this does not mean that sx-types, so/sx, so/sp, image types or 5s are evil to me. 
no...

maby i am the evil one and the sx -types and image types manage to save themselves from me...
who knows..:wink:


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

well, normally i rather get female 6s from behind than vice versa. but that's not what you mean. i know.


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

Animal said:


> Yeah although I type at 4, I think both 8 and 6 are more realistic secondary options than 9. I am genuinely flattered though - because being perceived as a 9 even as an impression, especially by someone who knows 9s well, means i've mellowed down a lot, which is a good thing.


yeah, there is something ninish in you.
if you're a core 8w9.
if you have a 8w9 or 9w8 gutfix.
anyway.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Bearlin said:


> well, normally i rather get female 6s from behind than vice versa. but that's not what you mean. i know.


Haha. 

Six or any head type seems off for me since I've never been one to overcomplicate anything, especially not ideas. My emotions are arguably complex, but I don't - and never did, even when traumatized - have a lot of six tendencies toward over-thinking or over-analyzing. I don't tend to see more than what is there (except in the sense of idealizing people I'm obsessed with at times).... I don't perceive extra intentions or potential dangers or things like that. Sometimes people's mental or emotional manipulations catch me off guard, if they're too complicated for the stupid Animal. My 6 friend is much more perceptive and alert in that regard.

Also, every six I know is so much more intellectual than I am, so turned on by random knowledge.. they can be like encyclopedias. I come from a pretty high IQ family.. and I flew right through school , straight As with ease, so it's not a matter of being stupid but, I have never been drawn to knowledge for its own sake. I'm more about my purpose, passions, etc. Enneagram helps me flesh out my fiction characters, understand people I love, and express myself, which are all important to me. So it is really the most intellectual activity I engage in (aside from some other stuff related to my novel).

Also I am pretty certain I have a line to 2, though not a 2 core. I can feel rejected easily, and I am prone to play power games then, but it's more about withdrawing. Rather than being helpful, seeking more contact, being generous or emotionally open or guilt-tripping, I cut out and tell myself I don't need that asshole. Then they come begging for _my_ attention. 

So as candid as I may seem now, I can be a bit twisted when I feel emotionally vulnerable. But twisted in a heart-oriented way. My mind itself is pretty uncomplicated, and I'm not indecisive in the slightest; I know exactly what I want, when, and whether I want it rare or well done. :ninja:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Bearlin said:


> yeah, there is something ninish in you.
> if you're a core 8w9.
> if you have a 8w9 or 9w8 gutfix.
> anyway.


Yeah - I'd put money on 8w9 being in there somewhere. It just fits too straight-forwardly for me. It seems like it's harder to unsee it than to see it. As much as it hurt to read about 8 when I first did.


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

my 6w7 mother was 40 years on stage as a singer. school-leaving qualification? intellectual? zero.
and the 8w9 son has at least a law exam.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Bearlin said:


> my 6w7 mother was 40 years on stage as a singer. school-leaving qualification? intellectual? zero.
> and the 8w9 son has at least a law exam.


Yeah that's fair. My brother is a 6w5 and he's like that too, more of a doer than a thinker. ALso Amy Lee is a 6w7 and she's definitely more of a performer and doer than intellectual.

But still, the rest stands. My brother, or any six, perceives dangers where they "might or might not" be there, over-thinks, etc. I don't. Sixes - by definition - have a "pendulum" in their minds. I don't. All my life, I know exactly what I want and what I feel at all times.


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

Animal said:


> ...My brother, or any six, perceives dangers where they "might or might not" be there, over-thinks, etc. I don't. Sixes - by definition - have a "pendulum" in their minds. I don't. All my life, I know exactly what I want and what I feel at all times.


 yeah, that does not sound sixish. at least i've never heard a 6 saying that all her life, she knew exactly what she wanted and what she felt all times.

not that 8s always know what they want or feel but they are prone to deny that way...grin


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@Bearlin
6 is still more realistic than 9 as a possibility, and I know I'm reactive. I do agree with you about 6s being very authentic; I've said so myself so many times on forum.

I'm not shooting it down but just explaining why I don't see it. There are so many more reasons too. My six friends tell me I don't doubt enough. Fear is a simple thing for me, very straight-forward, is what it is... no complex around it. I don't perceive challenges as attacks.. _ever_. I never have, and never will, identify with the underdog. Even when I'm talking about the government denying that my illness exists and doctors fucking me over, I'm doing it from a perspective of anger and I still don't _feel_ like a victim or an underdog. It's an injustice, and when I write about it I'm thinking about all the people who die from it unfairly, and losing my singing voice because of the government's bullshit, and that pisses me off, but I have never felt victimized or like I had to stand up to the bigger force; it's more like, fuck humans, I am not part of their world anyway. 

It took me a long time - more than 15 years - to even admit I had PTSD or was traumatized. I wouldn't call it trauma; I called it drug addiction, being oversexed, being "too intense." I tend to blame myself for my flaws, rather than the world. I realize now that my sense that I'm in control of my life stems from an inability to give power away. My instinct is I build my own identity and I'm in control of my destiny. And it's hard for me to reconcile that awful things happened to me that affected me; I'm prone to feel like only I can affect me. 

I could go on. but you know where I stand. Reactive types are most realistic for me one way or the other, so I'm not shooting it down entirely, but I'm pretty sure the head-fix is last, and there are lots of reasons I considered six but ultimately that wasn't it.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Bearlin said:


> yeah, that does not sound sixish. at least i've never heard a 6 saying that all her life, she knew exactly what she wanted and what she felt all times.
> 
> not that 8s always know what they want or feel but they are prone to deny that way...grin


yeah exactly. I think I'm pretty realistic about myself and my flaws. I have a lot of flaws. But I don't have a pendulum or any indecision.

I admire the complexity of sixes. Their eyes themselves are full of so many subtle worlds of intensity. I really love it. It's just not the same as me. And I really cherish their comfort with vulnerability and how I feel like I can feel my own vulnerability around them.


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

and i guess, every 4fixed type has in a way a kind of an issue with being authentic. even gut types.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Bearlin said:


> and i guess, every 4fixed type has in a way a kind of an issue with being authentic. even gut types.


Haha I guess so. I don't think it's something 2 or 3s or 2/3 fixers think about in the same way. Rawness and realness is sacred to me. I like things to be so carnal it's spiritual.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@*Bearlin*
Funny story about me. When I was a kid in the playground, I would come up with a fantasy scenario and assign roles to all the other kids and get them to act them out. And they would follow me and do what I said. So my parents called me "queen of the playground."


----------



## Bearlin (Feb 14, 2013)

grin....
i have to go now.
by tomorrow.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Bearlin said:


> grin....
> i have to go now.
> by tomorrow.


Gnight


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Bearlin said:


> not that 8s always know what they want or feel but they are prone to deny that way...grin


Oh, I missed this part before. Meant to comment on it.

I am still not typing at 8 core (it would take a lot for me to move away from 4 at this point, although I do see your point about how candid I am and it does make me think..... it's the exact same reason I didn't type at 4 straightaway..) 

but..... to comment on denial and how desire and "knowing what you want" plays into it... 

This is what lust is, I suppose. Desire gives me a sense of purpose and fires me up. My desire and will to pursue it is relentless. The danger is when the person or goal becomes objectified as something to obtain, and it's more about chasing & consuming & expressing my will than it is about connection or satisfaction. 


Hm, this rant about my own desire - and how it fucks with my candor which is otherwise pretty consistent - got pretty long, so I'll put it in the spoiler. :ninja:

* *






I started writing full songs at age 8 and books at age 11, and I knew that expressing myself in these ways was my life's purpose. That is more than desire; it's my lifeblood. No matter how technical and difficult it can be, I beat the odds senseless, singing through my whisper, etc. Nothing will stop me.

But, when I was lusting after men... the desire was overpowering. Sometimes I feel like those obsessions were muses more than real people to me. Often, I'd become obsessed with someone who was living the life that should have been mine (music) or who was "more me than me." I would want to consume him, kill him, and _be_ him, all at the same time.

I would see my friends being more uncertain about men, more cautious, having a more human, delicate approach, with normal feelings and concerns. Their softer hearts were attractive and lovable, while I was too intense, too hungry. I would yearn to consume.. not only his body, but his heart, his mind. I wanted to infiltrate his soul, as he infiltrated mine. What I longed for, with these obsessions, was way beyond what most people would call a 'relationship.' I saw potential for soul connection, mirroring, stripping our defenses naked. 

My father told me when I was young, "The best women get chased, and the best men chase." Inconvenient, when I am built to chase what I want. Yet at the same time, there is truth to it. My relentless hunger is sexy in music or art, but in real life, it could turn men off.

When it comes to music, school, writing, having a career in my teens, competing, battling illness, surviving in a shit neighborhood in NYC, etc, I was always confident, autonomous, knew what I want and went after it. Losing was not an option or even a thought. But with men, I would lose myself in rejection fantasies. My deepest desires would feel just out of reach, but the yearning was also sexy.. something to surrender to. I'd be on fire, writing songs and stories to express my emotions. And I would feel _so alive_.

I would always chase guys I liked, one way or other. If I wanted something casual, I could pursue no problem, be very candid about not wanting a relationship, and communicate well - while still getting what I want. But if I was hooked in a deeper way, my candor disappeared. The idea of confessing feelings that were so intense and consuming made me feel like I was ripping my heart out of my chest and leaving it in the sun to scathe. And I was sure it would scare the person away.

Though I wished I could be less intense and more casual, it was not an option. My feelings are what they are. Pathetic though it may be, these obsessions fueled me. Settling for anything less would feel like going through motions, not really living. I needed to follow the fire even if it burned me alive.

I needed to make my obsession yearn for me desperately, so I could expose my hunger and be vulnerable to him. I needed to show him I'm unlike anyone else. I would write songs to show him my passion, like no other woman could. I would lure him with my talents rather than pouncing like the animal I truly am - so he would be crazy about me, and I wouldn't be rejected. But I knew all along that my attempt to control the outcome was controlling _me._ I was not being candid like usual... I would be quiet, not my usual self, ashamed of my feelings, afraid of rejection. I would become slave to his whims, consumed by desire, feeling more and more helpless, like I needed to do more or _be_ more, to show him, to deserve him. I would compare myself to him, come up short, and that would make me furious. I would look in the mirror and see signs of his presence, as though he had infiltrated me, and I would feel like I wasn't whole and he deserved more than I could ever be. I wasn't enough. The shame would be unbearable. In relationships, I would feel possessive, and I would try to hide it, and it would come out in all the wrong ways. 

I hate having something to hide. If I can't be honest, I have nothing to say. I could wrap all those ugly feelings in beautiful music and art, and dress myself in expressive outfits to show who I am and catch his eye, but I could not bring myself to admit something so pathetic in words. I could not be direct, which is problematic for me, because in every other facet of my life, I am straight-forward. It's amazing that someone like me - who could survive tremendous hardship and pursue anything I wanted in life with tremendous confidence and blast right through my illness or other barriers, that something as simple as romance would make such a fool of me. But alas.

I worked hard on myself, and tried to look inward and improve, so I could be closer to my ideal self, who would express my feelings authentically even if it made me vulnerable to rejection. As I accepted myself more, it became easier, and my relationships became more honest. 

I met my husband on perc. I was watching his posts for a while, feeling connected, and his personality was sexy as hell. When we started talking, I knew he was THE ONE. He flirted a bit and I sensed he was interested.. and I pounced. He was perfect for me, so there was a lot at stake, but I didn't care.. my desire just took me over and I told him to stop teasing me with talk of vacations and just get his beautiful ass over here. I told him fuck doors, jump out the window.  

When we met in person, I recognized his eyes from a dream I had years ago, about my soulmate. He was the person in my dream, and I was sure of it. This is not something I say lightly, because I'm not into pseudo- spiritual bullshit, but I'd written about this dream and there was no denying that he was real, he was right here. My soulmate.

He told me he loved me after 3 days being here, and I told him a day or two later that we were getting married. I informed him, didn't even ask :laughing:


My father told me then, he's glad I'm chasing men instead of hoping and longing. He said I have such an aggressive personality that it's disingenuous to be any other way. And I'm better off with someone a little sweeter, who can balance me. My husband is very masculine and strong, but he's also in touch with his feminine instincts and he is adorable. He gives me a place to be vulnerable. And aggressively going after him serves me best, because if that turns him on, then he's turned on by _the real me_, not by me winning some game and luring him with my art. And it's also the same aggression and candor I have in every other facet in my life. He loves my aggression, and my sensitivity to rejection, and I love everything about him too. :kitteh:


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> imo, the most evil type is 2, hook line and sinker *(obviously, this is on average. I have several type 2 friends)*


"I'm not racist, I have black friends" :rain:

lol

:th_o:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sun Daeva said:


> "I'm not racist, I have black friends" :rain:
> 
> lol
> 
> :th_o:


to be fair, if someone has a lot of black friends.....I'm really not going to splitting hairs over how marginally racist they are.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Animal said:


> I met my husband on perc. I was watching his posts for a while, feeling connected, and his personality was sexy as hell. When we started talking, I knew he was THE ONE. He flirted a bit and I sensed he was interested.. and I pounced. He was perfect for me, so there was a lot at stake, but I didn't care.. my desire just took me over and I told him to stop teasing me with talk of vacations and just get his beautiful ass over here. I told him fuck doors, jump out the window.


I was looking into flights that very same week.

... goddamn 'expired' passports...



> When we met in person, I recognized his eyes from a dream I had years ago, about my soulmate. He was the person in my dream, and I was sure of it. This is not something I say lightly, because I'm not into pseudo- spiritual bullshit, but I'd written about this dream and there was no denying that he was real, he was right here. My soulmate.
> 
> He told me he loved me after 3 days being here, and I told him a day or two later that we were getting married. I informed him, didn't even ask :laughing:


:love_heart:



> My father told me then, he's glad I'm chasing men instead of hoping and longing. He said I have such an aggressive personality that it's disingenuous to be any other way. And I'm better off with someone a little sweeter, who can balance me. My husband is very masculine and strong, but he's also in touch with his feminine instincts and he is adorable. He gives me a place to be vulnerable. And aggressively going after him serves me best, because if that turns him on, then he's turned on by _the real me_, not by me winning some game and luring him with my art. And it's also the same aggression and candor I have in every other facet in my life. He loves my aggression, and my sensitivity to rejection, and I love everything about him too. :kitteh:


Your father was right :happy:

And _you _are right: _I love everything about you.
_


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

Animal said:


> 2s: I see through their bullshit very easily. I know exactly what they're doing and what they want. Yet at the same time, I can't help but adore them.


Omg my History/English teacher last year is a 2. And one time she made it so that my English grade wouldn't epically fail (I didn't do three consecutive assignments = three 0s). That same day I went up to her desk to get something and run an errand for her, and, in reference to the grade-saver, she literally asked me, "Who loves you more than anyone else?" In front of the whole class. It was so awkward. Me being the clown that I am answered "Jesus," but she just gave me this look like "come on, who is it _really_?" So I said her for the sake of going to do my errand. And I really do like her, but it was so uncomfortable to be asked that. Like what if I had said my mom? Is that incorrect? 

Lolz


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

fringe said:


> Omg my History/English teacher last year is a 2. And one time she made it so that my English grade wouldn't epically fail (I didn't do three consecutive assignments = three 0s). That same day I went up to her desk to get something and run an errand for her, and, in reference to the grade-saver, she literally asked me, "Who loves you more than anyone else?" In front of the whole class. It was so awkward. Me being the clown that I am answered "Jesus," but she just gave me this look like "come on, who is it _really_?" So I said her for the sake of going to do my errand. And I really do like her, but it was so uncomfortable to be asked that. Like what if I had said my mom? Is that incorrect?
> 
> Lolz


I lol'ed irl. :laughing:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Sun Daeva said:


> I was looking into flights that very same week.
> 
> ... goddamn 'expired' passports...
> 
> ...



Youuuuu







There's a secret I've learned
So many lives hold their lessons in turn
Just like a fire consumes what it burns
My desire for her is strong


She comes like a wave
When she dances beneath me she says
If I would only just taste her tonight
Then my fight with the night would be over


And the light seems to bend
When this darkness descends
On my soul

Is it strange I can see
Through the veil
When I loose all control


Show me
When this darkness descends
Please show me
When this darkness descends
Luxuria


Behind what she veils
Its just ten steps to her treasure and grail
I'm now convinced I can't fall and I can't fail
Because my love for her is strong


And the light seems to bend
When this darkness descends
On my soul

Is it strange I can see
Through the veil
When I loose all control


Show me
When this darkness descends
Please show me
When this darkness descends
Luxuria


Open the door
Please open the door
I need to see more


Show me
When this darkness descends
Please show me
When this darkness descends
Luxuria


When this darkness descends
Please show me
When this darkness descends
Please show me
When this darkness descends
When this darkness descends
Luxuria


Open the door
Please open the door
Please open the door
I need to see more​


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

fringe said:


> she literally asked me, "Who loves you more than anyone else?" In front of the whole class. It was so awkward. Me being the clown that I am answered "Jesus," but she just gave me this look like "come on, who is it _really_?"


That is the best answer, though. Can't go wrong with Jesus.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I think 3s, 6s, and 8s (and to an extent, 1s) comprise the majority of the most powerfully evil people... those who damage and exploit others on a wider, sometimes global scale.

But any type can be very evil and toxic within their own little sphere, even if they're not bloodthirsty tyrants or power mongering narcissists or misguided, heavily entitled crusaders... etc etc. Anyone can poison and destroy their interpersonal relationships and closer networks, sometimes the entire lives of those they know. Darkness is in everyone... 

--but types like Twos would be a lot less likely to reveal this on an aggressive, public scale; it goes against the innocent, martyring image they cling to. It i easier is to woo and manipulate on smaller, individual scales because you can only fool so many people at once.

--Fives can be very evil, deranged, and paranoid... but are more likely to withdraw, and take something down strategically and quietly from the inside out, so they can snicker under forts built with the rubble. 

--Sevens can do evil in a callous, infantile, cowardly sort of way but not too many would want to put in the work to pursue a viable career out of strategically controlling people (but are more likely to rationalize careers and life choices that exploit others in a more distant, out-of-sight out-of-mind way).

--Fours are too busy vindictively and insecurely "proving" things that no one really cares about to bother complying with or contributing to evil status quo establishments, or really anything that exists outside their own heads/personal lives... but oh they can be manipulative where they want to be. 

--An unhealthy Nine might just sleep through everything and let evil happen around them which is just as bad. Actually there are a lot of different ways that I am thinking of in which 9s can be evil... at first I thought they're the least likely, but now I think they are the most versatile in tactics.

But evil/unhealthy 1s, 3s, 6s, and 8s will not have many qualms about taking over and pushing or promoting their judgmental, ruthless, ignorant, or destructive agendas onto the world at large. IMO.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Not entirely comfortable sharing who I dislike most, but I do seem to really really like 9s. I mean, I also think they would be the least evil type by consensus lol...what can frustrate me though often is I feel this urge to ask "no, what do YOU really think!!" because they don't object to a single opinion or answer to something. I can have a problem when i am more intensely invested in the relationship which might scare them and they withdraw 

What I like about them is sweet and lovable they are.

I also get along well with 6s, specially with 4s in their tritype I think. 

I am (4)69 btw.

I have an attraction for 7s but resent it when they push my need for intimacy/closeness away...

I have a younger brother who is ENTJ 8, so I can easily sympathize with them, but I find it difficult to confront an 8's anger, as it can get very disrespectful if they are unhealthy. I have a problem confronting anger in general, I instinctually avoid it. I can get angry and say that I am, but it's never as directly channeled as an 8 and I kinda envy them that too.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Looking at the 'evil' dictators and serial killers and their suggested enneagram types, there is a whole lot of 8s in there with some 6s, 9s, and 3s present, and very few 4s, 1s, and 2s. Personal relational experience might differ from these 'macroscopic' manifestations.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Dare I say that each type can be 'evil' in their own, different way? :winkThough evil is certainly subjective, isn't it)

Certainly 8s and 1s could be 'evil' in desire for control and order, while 7s could be chaotic, destroying everything in their path, ignoring others in their pursuit of pleasure.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Every type.

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## 000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sylas said:


> Looking at the 'evil' dictators and serial killers and their suggested enneagram types, there is a whole lot of 8s in there with some 6s, 9s, and 3s present, and very few 4s, 1s, and 2s. Personal relational experience might differ from these 'macroscopic' manifestations.



Timothy McVeigh--Six 
Saddam Hussein Eight
Hitler-Six
Charles Manson-? (Gut says an 8)


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

000 said:


> Timothy McVeigh--Six
> Saddam Hussein Eight
> Hitler-Six
> Charles Manson-? (Gut says an 8)


Charles Manson - 6>8 i think
Ted Bundy - 3w4
Jeffrey Dahmer - 3w4
John Wayne Gacy - 3w2
Andrei Chikatilo - 3w2
Gaddafi - 8w9
Saddam - 8w9
Hitler - 8w7, 6 works too (reactive triad)
Stalin - around 6-8 again
Mussolini - 8
Himmler - 6w5
Lukashenko - 9w8
Mao Zedong - ?
Pol Pot - 1w2?
Obama - 3w4
Bush - 9w1, 6

Not finding very many 2s, 4s, 5s and 7s among 'history's most evil people' and very few of 1s. The evil seems to be concentrating at points 6, 8, 3, and 9.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

To me Bundy seems 2 and Dahmer 4


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> To me Bundy seems 2 and Dahmer 4


Bundy is a 2 or a 3 for sure (I also lean 2). agreed on Dahmer


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Sylas said:


> Charles Manson - 6>8 i think
> Ted Bundy - 3w4
> Jeffrey Dahmer - 3w4
> John Wayne Gacy - 3w2
> ...


Did you just infer that the last few presidents are among "history's most evil people"?


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

8s aren't really evil lol 
im surprised they got the highest vote


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> Did you just infer that the last few presidents are among "history's most evil people"?


Are you surprised? Consider that even Saddam Hussein could not destroy the Iraqi nation and infer so much damage to its culture and its people as thoroughly as it was accomplished under the two most recent US presidencies.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Rose for a Heart said:


> 8s aren't really evil lol
> im surprised they got the highest vote


8s aren't evil per se but they get cast into roles where there is a lot of temptation for them to turn evil and few of them seem to be able to overcome it - it's tough being an 8 ;_;



Swordsman of Mana said:


> Bundy is a 2 or a 3 for sure (I also lean 2). agreed on Dahmer





Phoenix Virtue said:


> To me Bundy seems 2 and Dahmer 4


How did you type Ted Budy as type 2? 

It would be interesting to see argumentation for this, or a link if this discussion already happened.

On most MBTI websites Bundy's usually typed as one of the ExTx, and it's difficult to imagine something like ENTJ 2 or ESTP 2 once you've met men of these types in real life.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm surprised by the amount of people who think type 2's are the most evil.

Based on my admittedly limited knowledge I would say type 8 and 3 have the most potential to be evil. If I remember correctly, riso- hudson claimed that a type 8 at its most unhealthy would start showcasing sociopathic tendencies whereas type 2 would start showcasing histrionic tendencies. And although both are negative I would say sociopathy is more evil. Obviously its more complicated than that but yeah.

I think my roommate is a Sx type 2 and although she is extremely difficult to deal with I don't find her evil. She's her own worst enemy. She craves and needs people but she ends up driving them all away. She's very controlling and aggressive. She's also incredibly needy, clingy and jealous. Suprisingly she's pretty straightforward and honest. Yes she talks shit about you behind your back but she'll say it to your face as well. She doesn't hide things about herself. She's an open book. And she won't lie or steal. She's always nagging to us about close this light and open this window. She's like a deranged mother hen that nobody wants or needs. And oh god the DRAMA. She is drama personified. I'm the type that keeps to myself a bit and she automatically assumes I hate her. I would consider her more delusional than duplicitous. She's easier to deal with from a distance. Once you're close to her all hell breaks loose. I'm much more distant with her than my other roommate. She_ likes_ my other roommate a lot more. She _wants_ to be her one and only best friend. And yet my other roommate is the one who's at her wits ends with her. Its like she can't help herself. I feel more pity for her than anything. So while she is incredibly annoying I wouldn't say she's immoral.

As for my tastes personally sx type 4's have this inner core of vindictive hatred that always rears its stumpy little head and its so ugly. Like I can't have any good things without you secretly hating me? We all experience envy but when its pervasive its unbearable. They're also surprisingly picky and judgmental. There's a specific person I have in mind here and I'm not certain if its type 4 but thats what I associate it with.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sylas said:


> How did you type Ted Budy as type 2?
> 
> It would be interesting to see argumentation for this, or a link if this discussion already happened.
> 
> On most MBTI websites Bundy's usually typed as one of the ExTx, and it's difficult to imagine something like ENTJ 2 or ESTP 2 once you've met men of these types in real life.


charming and seductive on the outside; aggressive, hedonistic and predatory on the inside (Naranjo refers to Sx 2s as "vampires" for this reason)


----------



## mikey_hamster (Oct 19, 2017)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I'm surprised by the amount of people who think type 2's are the most evil.
> 
> Based on my admittedly limited knowledge I would say type 8 and 3 have the most potential to be evil. If I remember correctly, riso- hudson claimed that a type 8 at its most unhealthy would start showcasing sociopathic tendencies whereas type 2 would start showcasing histrionic tendencies. And although both are negative I would say sociopathy is more evil. Obviously its more complicated than that but yeah.
> 
> ...


I was in a relationship with a very unhealthy two, and it was a relationship that became emotionally abusive over time. My personal understanding of this is because twos, more than any other type, can intuit what people want or need - even if people don't know what they want or need, twos have an uncanny ability to know. This is what makes them good helpers and generous givers (thus their handle).

Unfortunately, this also means that an unhealthy two knows exactly how to control and manipulate others in often quite subtle ways, more so than the 8 who will often be outwardly and more openly aggressive (i know that's not always the case). I have seen the same patterns of abuse in numerous twos, lots of guilt instilling and emotional blackmail to get what they feel they are lacking, affection and love. Knowing what what others need gives them immense power to control - which is explains the disintegration into 8. 

There's very much a feeling of "I feel this horrible feeling, and I blame you, therefore I must make you suffer too, it's only fair". And of course having a twos intuition they know exactly how to achieve that. It's an extremely hard barrier when try and rationalise this with the unhealthy two since they have already vindicated themselves as the victim.

I am a 6 so i do not express my love in the same way a two does, and my personal view is that the biggest bridge an unhealthy two can cross is understanding that the other types might not express their love, gratitude and affection in the same they might, but that doesn't mean they are not loved.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

You just don't see us being evil because we need to plan out and find every detail while being isolated. :tongue:


----------



## adumbrate (Feb 13, 2017)

Enneagram 8 is so demonized lol. In real life they are one of the most genuine, real and generous people.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

i voted for 1, my own type, though i guess "evil" and "good" are subjective.


----------



## Houseplant (May 2, 2018)

5 sp. 5 sp can seem incredibly distant and secretive to the point of seeming robotic and emotionless. I've had a 5 sp blatantly tell me, "The world would be a better place without passion." As an 8 sx, I almost keeled over right there. To me, evil = void of compassion/void of passion.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

1's are percieved to be the third most evil here, par 3's. But I thought they were all pure n stuff :laughing:


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

i guess everyone thinks 8s are satanists


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

Can personality tests identify the real you? Others? Evil or Good!

I understand. People find the world a very complex place and interacting with others is always full of questions. People want a way to simplify the world, so they grasp at labels and badges to do so rather than make the effort to truly understand themselves and others. It’s easier to look at a type and then judge people by that!

So, my answer is: None.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> i guess everyone thinks 8s are satanists


As an 8 myself, I wish to thank everyone who voted 8s as most evil! You've made my day so much brighter... I couldn't have done all the evil I did, do and will do without the help of my friends and family, who have supported me through some very peaceful times, they helped me destroy that peacefulness and bring forth not just pure unadulterated evil, but also petty meanness into this world.

I was oscillating between 3 and 7... I finally voted 3, because to me they're like disciplined evil 7s. They have the same annoying hedonism, but with an agenda.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

2 think a unhealthy 2


----------



## DevilMayCry (Aug 25, 2014)

3w4 and 7w8s are more narcissistic than average


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Why is everyone voting 8? What is so evil about an 8? That they tell it like it is? You would rather have someone protect your petty feelings while secretly manipulating you into fulfilling their ulterior agendas? Where is respect for honesty and hard work? 

I believe that 3s are evil closely followed by really unhealthy 6s. It takes a person that is so into themselves and their personal image to dehumanize everybody else around them and use people as pawns to fulfill their agenda of getting ahead. In the 3's world, everybody is an enemy because everybody has to stay beneath them. But they'll do their best to keep you from thinking you're their enemy with smiles and fake gestures because their enemies are also their audience that commends them for selling their souls to the devil to get ahead. 

/rant. Can u tell I've had some negative experiences with 3s in my lifetime?


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

The people acting surprised that 8 won are zzzzzz, seriously. The obvious choice is 8 because their need for power could make them go to extreme lengths unlike the other types.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

The poll is saying 8, but if you've ever met an unhealthy sexual 4.... EVIL


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

Excuse me about using anime as an example but I always thought this was a perfect example of an EVIL enneagram 4w3...


* *




Note pompous consideration of self as Beautiful Artistic and Elitist mentality. If you're going to take over the world, might as well do it with superior fabulousness.h:


----------



## jimzartman (Jun 28, 2018)

ah geez- It's health level and brain chemistry not a type. Although some are more evil toward others and some toward themselves!


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Manifest said:


> Why is everyone voting 8? What is so evil about an 8? That they tell it like it is? You would rather have someone protect your petty feelings while secretly manipulating you into fulfilling their ulterior agendas? Where is respect for honesty and hard work?
> 
> I believe that 3s are evil closely followed by really unhealthy 6s. It takes a person that is so into themselves and their personal image to dehumanize everybody else around them and use people as pawns to fulfill their agenda of getting ahead. In the 3's world, everybody is an enemy because everybody has to stay beneath them. But they'll do their best to keep you from thinking you're their enemy with smiles and fake gestures because their enemies are also their audience that commends them for selling their souls to the devil to get ahead.
> 
> /rant. Can u tell I've had some negative experiences with 3s in my lifetime?


I agree 3s have the most potential to be evil. I had a friend who was a 3, he used people in a way 8s would never think of. I mean straight up con man.

His actions seemed dubious to me so I bidded my time and once I had the opportunity I tested his loyalty. I knew what his weakness was and I created a situation where he would show his true colours. And he failed the test. So I got rid of him. Didn't speak to him ever again. But I saw his real face behind the mask. I guess he's still out there tricking and gaslighting (he did this a lot) people.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I think every type has the possibility to be extremely morally corrupt, of course, at such a consistent and unapologetic rate that it could be considered 'evil' (personally I'm annoying and have a problem classifying people as evil, want to think of it more in terms of broken people, under evil influence), the difference Enneagram-wise should be how EFFECTIVELY evil people can be. As well as the ways people break, how harmful that evil is likely to be

Should interlap with how effectively good people can be, but on the other hand I'd guess that a good 9 is very good indeed, when they have overcome their vice of sloth they can really make a big difference in the world, I'd say a characteristic of very healthy 9s is being industriously good, but a 9 on the evil side, I think, is going to have higher dosages of sloth because they HAVEN'T overcome this, and likely to be less effectively evil

(this would depend on if you think health and moral goodness are related, I would say they are but I can imagine a very dangerous evil 9, something like the Ender effect where what they are destroying doesn't feel real to them)

I'd consider an evil 8 a very very dangerous force (as I'd consider a good 8 a potentially very powerful force for good), but I do think an 8 has to work harder to be good than to be evil (technically everyone does), the pull for power and control and such drags the 8 down, good thing they are fighters 

Evil 7 I think very dangerous concept, don't think the effectiveness of their evil will be as strong as for 3 or 8 because 7s have difficulty being consistently effective, but they can be...Ramsay Bolton

Evil 6 probably bad news, off-the-rails 6s are definitely scary (6s usually come off essentially good-intentioned to me, maybe the penchant for overthinking tends to provide them with some...balance?)

Evil 5 just cartoon villain lol, though I imagine many 5s even if 'evil' wouldn't end up touching the real world with it, maybe just over there being Silas Marner

Evil 4 I think potentially very evil indeed, 4 is likely to have a great hateful sympathy towards themselves, again I'm not sure how effective they might be, probably at core more self-destructive than anything, 

Evil 3 obviously terrifying (tbh many even very nice 3s come off a bit evil to me ), in a way I think it might require serious stretching for 3s to become really evil or really good, seem to enjoy the middle ground (maybe true for all attachment types??) 

Evil 2 I think can be very formidable force, quite actively evil too, though I think 2s are somewhat less likely to permanently slip because their desire to be loved does not mesh that well with being completely evil, think Bellatrix Lestrange is a great evil 2 example though

Evil 1 could be very very destructive but fwiw I think 1s have the advantage of keeping strict eye on their moral progress therefore less likely to get into the danger zone at all

to sum up, I think 5, 7, 8 most likely to become evil at all, think all the types have the capacity to be really dangerous and destructive when evil but maybe 2, 3, 6, and 8 the most, think the extroverted nature and somewhat focused motivations of these types makes them more likely to be a constant force for evil, while 4, 5, and 9 are potentially really scary but probably mostly a bit more harmless, 1, 2, and 6 probably most likely to protect themselves from becoming _too_ evil in the first place.

But idk


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Strelnikov said:


> I agree 3s have the most potential to be evil. I had a friend who was a 3, he used people in a way 8s would never think of. I mean straight up con man.
> 
> His actions seemed dubious to me so I bidded my time and once I had the opportunity I tested his loyalty. I knew what his weakness was and I created a situation where he would show his true colours. And he failed the test. So I got rid of him. Didn't speak to him ever again. But I saw his real face behind the mask. I guess he's still out there tricking and gaslighting (he did this a lot) people.


*Precisely* my experience with a scumbag 3 in my life. I could have typed the exact same thing you did and it would be 100% true. 

What was the weakness you found within him?

Seeing his true colors really put me at instant peace with filing him away without a second thought. It is incredible how effective people like this can be at manipulating others though.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> which Enneagram is the most evil? feel free to order them
> Edit: vote you pussies!


This poll is meaningless. Every type has equal potential for good or evil.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Type 8 and Type 1. Probably alot of villians are based off them too, 8 being the savage conqueror, type 1 being the perfectionist self righteous elitist turned tyrant.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

Type 17...The Enneagram personality type whose primary motivation is turning the world into one gigantic gothic lolita wonderland...

Seriously though, I agree with a few of the previous commentors, anyone has the capacity for evil, regardless of type.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Manifest said:


> *Precisely* my experience with a scumbag 3 in my life. I could have typed the exact same thing you did and it would be 100% true.
> 
> What was the weakness you found within him?
> 
> Seeing his true colors really put me at instant peace with filing him away without a second thought. It is incredible how effective people like this can be at manipulating others though.


His weakness was women. I told him not to hit on friends of mine. I knew how he treated women, how he cheated on them, how he used them, how he tricked them and I didn't want this to happen to my friends. He said yes, sure, riiiight! But he didn't listen to me. When I caught him he was all like: I did it for you (me... I still don't get the logic behind this one)! I did it out of reflex! I didn't do it! His story changed every 5 minutes. And then he said that she was a whore who was actually trying to break our friendship. I mean, I saw the messages he sent her with my own eyes. It was obvious what he was trying to do. And here he was gaslighting me, telling me that actually I didn't see what I did see, trying to put the blame on her.

I told him never to contact me again, because even if he does, I won't reply. I shook hands with him one last time, wished him good luck in life and that was it. I didn't look back and I have absolutely no regrets. How was it for you?


----------

